# ladies need help (pics)



## dozer42 (Apr 21, 2006)

my ladies really need some help. i have posted different pics with what i think might be different problems. if anyone could help me fugure out what is wrong with my ladies and how to cure the problem i would very happy.

here is some details of my grow so far:
when they were a month old i gave them their first nuts in the soil. well i mixed the nutes way to strong. i was like 5 days before i realized i over fertalized them. i flushed the soil, then flushed it once again 3 days ago. it seems that i have the burn under control but my leaves are starting to turn yellow and my ladies just dont look healthy. do i need to feed them more nutes? are they still suffering from nute burn? (third and forth pic)

another problem i am having is some of my leaves are getting brown spots in the middle of the leaf. i know that this plant is not suffering from nute burn because i have not fed them any nutes yet. is this spider mites? (second pic and attached pic)

and the other problem that i am having with one of my plants is different shades of green through out the leaf. (first pic)

any help you guys could give me to turn my ladies around and make me very happy would be much appreciated.

any other info you may need just post and i will let you know. 

















View attachment kc33 Left2.jpg


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 21, 2006)

looks like minor root rot to me..not sure though


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 21, 2006)

that very well could be true. i normally let my soil dry out compleatly and wait for them to wilt a little, but with over fertalizing them the soil was not compleatly dry before i flushed them again. how do i solve the problem of root rot? just let them dry out good?


----------



## love+monkey (May 4, 2006)

one of my plants are doing the same thing.i gave her some foxfarm grow big n she responded well until day four after the serving. she turned yellow for three days until the next watering.now it seems like her growth is stunted.


----------



## Hick (May 5, 2006)

hey dozer...the spots ...are they growing in size?.."to me" it looks like you may have  splashed nutes on the leaves, or even e few droplets of water can magnifie and result in burned spots similar in appearance. 
  Usually a single, well performed flush is sufficient. What you have likely done, is leeched all of the nutrients from the medium. That in combination with consecutive flushings, (over watering), has caused some problems. Let them dry out. A slight breeze across the top of the pots will help speed this up, then feed them with a quality, full spectrum, nutrient, adjusted to the proper ph of course.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

you should get them transplanted too


----------

